# New Infinity Q50 (ex-G37) VERY aggressive pricing



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it's nice, except for that hideous front (what is with Japanese car makers and hideous, bloated, hideous fronts).

I also think them calling it "Q50" is funny, being that marketing always cracks me up. What does the "50" signify? Nothing of course, though it'll make people think it's a "higher level" car because that "50" tag resembles BMW _50i's, Benz _550's, etc.

The biggest problem with infiniti's though, aside from the crude natures, usually chintzy materials and lousy sound insulation, fit/finish, etc., is the crowd that affiliates themselves with the brand. Probably the worst/douchiest/biggest chip-on-shoulder shady group if I'm stereotyping (which I obviously am). That says a lot considering BMW gets that tag from many itself. 

Aside from that though, I like Infiniti and Nissan in general compared to Honda/Toyota and their spinoffs.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

metrathon said:


> True, haha, I guess we're not cool with the idea of having a decent optioned 330hp V6 for a stripped 240hp L4's money
> 
> Personally I wouldn't buy the G37/Q50 just because I don't like high rev engines. They are tiring, (not always) thirsty and lack torque. But if you read other threads, lots of current BMW owners would consider the Infinity.


I've considered it many times. But overwhelmingly it comes back to the harsh VQ (yes even worse than the claptrap N20) and the car's immense girth (BMW is gaining ground quickly as each new 3 grows ever longer).


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

brkf said:


> I've considered it many times. But overwhelmingly it comes back to the harsh VQ (yes even worse than the claptrap N20) and the car's immense girth (BMW is gaining ground quickly as each new 3 grows ever longer).


only vq37 is 'harsh", the 30 and 35 were never harsh. 
i blame the 7800 redline for harshness, but i love high revving engines.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

My friend got deployed a few years back so he left his 06 G35 MT with me and I drove it for a year or so, the best word to describe it was it felt like a tin can compared to my E46. Needless to say when he got back I converted him to the BMW brand!


----------



## buzzdsm (Apr 10, 2013)

WannabeX5 said:


> Could be a replacement for my 08 G35. The car is beautiful in person. Love the engine and haven't had any complaints with the car.


Same here but mine is an 08 G35 Sedan. The car is great all around except the interior is dated, which is to be expected on a 2008. I get about 21 mpg, no rattles, not one issue, etc. I don't know what to think of the new Q50 but I can tell you that I like the pricing a lot.

It will be interesting to see how the 2014 IS350 is priced.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

One thing is certain.... It WILL sale!

BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> One thing is certain.... It WILL sale!
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


Sure. Different priorities. I am baffled how the IS sells but yet admin assistants everywhere really embrace it. But Lexus tapped a market...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

nightmareuki said:


> only vq37 is 'harsh", the 30 and 35 were never harsh.
> i blame the 7800 redline for harshness, but i love high revving engines.


Yes the VQ 30 was damned nice. Really smooth engine. Always felt the 35 and especially the 37 got really bad in the upper rev range. BMW's N20 is almost as bad but that engine also sounds pretty bad in a parking garage at idle too!

N55 is smooth but has a narrow rev range. I miss my old ZHP's engine the most...smooth as silk and sounded sensational.


----------



## buzzdsm (Apr 10, 2013)

TXSTYLE said:


> One thing is certain.... It WILL sale!
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


Hey did you use to hangout on my350z.com ?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

TXSTYLE said:


> One thing is certain.... It WILL sale!
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


I'm sure it will, especially with Infiniti practically giving them away, like they have been recently. You can lease one for cheaper than an Accord. Why wouldn't someone lease an Infiniti at that point? :rofl:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

metrathon said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/27/2014-infiniti-q50-pricing/#continued
> 
> Q50 Premium 3.7-liter V6 / 7AT / RWD $39,300 USD
> 
> Should I compare it with a $39,300's 328i? Better not :d


No way to compare the 2. totally different cars. Your choice.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like the manual transmission option is completely gone. Ah well. I only ever saw one G sedan with a manual, anyway. Drove it but didn't buy.


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I love mine and no complaints so far(knocking on wood)! I'm curious to see if the Q is quieter though.


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

Took advantage of the very aggressive lease deals on the 2013s and sold my 08 G35S yesterday. Got some equity out of the car as well which we can stick in savings or the college fund. I'll miss the 6 speed manual, but I think the family will enjoy the new '13 G37xS AWD even more, especially once the snow comes around. Hard to believe I just got a 47k car for 300 bucks a month.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

^ And this is exactly Infiniti is a joke. They can't move inventory without resorting to dirt cheap lease deals. Hell, you can't even finance an Accord for $300 a month. You get basically nothing for that much cash. It's ridiculous how cheap they're willing to sell their cars for.

I hope it comes back to bite them in the ass when they aren't worth their inflated residuals, when everyone turns them in.


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> ^ And this is exactly Infiniti is a joke. They can't move inventory without resorting to dirt cheap lease deals. Hell, you can't even finance an Accord for $300 a month. You get basically nothing for that much cash. It's ridiculous how cheap they're willing to sell their cars for.
> 
> I hope it comes back to bite them in the ass when they aren't worth their inflated residuals, when everyone turns them in.


Huh?  You realize that they want to get rid of their inventory because of a redesign... right?

That's what this thread is about... the redesign.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WaxComb said:


> Huh?  You realize that they want to get rid of their inventory because of a redesign... right?


Except it's not just the current G that they're selling for dirt cheap. I can get into a fully loaded M37xS for a little more than a G lease these days. That is pathetic.

I'm sure Infiniti will start leasing the new G (Q50) for next to nothing soon enough.


----------



## buzzdsm (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. Hating on a company because they have cheap leases. They can't be good cars unless they charge a lot more!!! Last time I looked the 328 was leased by 61% and the G was leased by 63%.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

buzzdsm said:


> Wow. Hating on a company because they have cheap leases.


Hardly. I have a laundry list of reasons to not like Infiniti, but that's beside the point. They can't sell without resorting to cheap leases.

They tried pricing the current M sedan at a higher level and look what happened. Complete failure and they've resorting to leasing them for a little more than a G Sedan.

some statistics

Infiniti's lease penetration rate is the highest in the segment









and they resort to using the most incentives (Lincoln, Jag don't sell enough to be considered) to move product also

They spent an average of *~$5k* on a car in '12









http://automotivedigest.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/NADA-Luxury-Brand-White-Paper.pdf


----------



## buzzdsm (Apr 10, 2013)

So I assume that you think Volvo and Cadillac have better cars than BMW because they have lower lease penetration rates? Is Land Rover better than Lexus because their incentive spending is lower?


I agree that Infiniti has some work to do. With that said, I'd be happy to pick up a used M56 for a low price.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Except it's not just the current G that they're selling for dirt cheap. I can get into a fully loaded M37xS for a little more than a G lease these days. That is pathetic.
> 
> I'm sure Infiniti will start leasing the new G (Q50) for next to nothing soon enough.


and that is bad why? if you want you can pay extra every month too feel better about yourself......:thumbup:


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> Except it's not just the current G that they're selling for dirt cheap. I can get into a fully loaded M37xS for a little more than a G lease these days. That is pathetic.
> 
> I'm sure Infiniti will start leasing the new G (Q50) for next to nothing soon enough.


I also should have mentioned that the entire Infiniti line is getting renamed to Q something. Everything is getting discounted because of that because they don't want any new car stock on the old naming scheme.

With that in mind, the discounts still make sense because they want to get rid of their entire new car inventory before the name change makes it harder to sell those cars.


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

nightmareuki said:


> and that is bad why? if you want you can pay extra every month too feel better about yourself......:thumbup:


It basically devalues what Infiniti tries to pass off as a premium/prestigious car. Great deals for the consumer but a car is simply worth what the manufacturer will sell it for.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WaxComb said:


> I also should have mentioned that the entire Infiniti line is getting renamed to Q something. Everything is getting discounted because of that because they don't want any new car stock on the old naming scheme.


Lame excuse. They were discounting the G way before the new naming scheme even came around. Even before Audi's CEO took over Infiniti


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

The last G I leased was 500 bucks a month in 2008. The one before that was 350 in 2004. And I put the same amount down on both of them that I did this one. They have good deals now, but they are also the best deals they have ever been because the car is about to be completely replaced. If you talk to the dealers and ask them about their used car market (which is very strong because the vehicles are a luxury sport vehicle that actually last with minimal maintenance over 100k, ahem) you will note that there was/is a shortage of vehicles coming off lease because the original owners were buying them out and keeping them due to their reliability and enjoyability to own. Not just inflated residuals, it is what they are worth. This resulted in a shortage of cars (mainly Gs) that the dealers couldn't get their hands on as slightly used vehicles to CPO. They would go to auction and the selection was small, and the ones that were there, were selling for ridiculously high values that by the time they shipped them back, the car would be 3k more than its worth just to break even. Infiniti realized this and pushed some incentives to start getting more new vehicles out the door vs used. The brand also needs to get their name out there more, and it is working. How else are you going to establish yourself when half the time people that come into the dealership hadn't ever even heard of the brand? I attribute some of this to marketing as the brand mainly relies on the vehicles to sell themselves (which they do in most cases.)

I just get tired of this mentality and I mainly get it from my fellow BMW drivers more than any other brand. I own 2 BMWs and 1 Infiniti. The Infiniti has had less issues in 65k than either of the BMWs have had in 15k or less... It is a good thing that I don't stick that high on my priority list when buying. I like each of the vehicles for different reasons but if im keeping one for the long run, it certainly won't be the one that needs a software update every 5k miles..


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

K-A said:


> It basically devalues what Infiniti tries to pass off as a premium/prestigious car. Great deals for the consumer but a car is simply worth what the manufacturer will sell it for.


Disagree!

A car is worth the "demand" or what consumers are willing to pay.

BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

TXSTYLE said:


> A car is worth the "demand" or what consumers are willing to pay.
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


Isn't that the same thing. 

If an Infiniti is leasing for the same as an Accord.... then people are willing to pay as much as an Accord, for example. Premium brands can market their cars as "luxury cars" all they want, but if they have to make it so that their deals are akin to dumpster diving to get into one, then they clearly aren't exuding that "Premium Brand" status in an utmost way, at least not when it comes to matching their quota needed of cars on the road.

Again, those who don't care, know that they're getting an incredible value because what goes into an Infiniti is much better than an Accord, and nothing wrong with that. I'm talking about the "status factor" of the brand itself, when they have to resort to these types of tricks to move units.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

TXSTYLE said:


> A car is worth the "demand" or what consumers are willing to pay.
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


Yup, lackluster demand prompts Infiniti to practically give them away for less than Accords. And that's basically how much Infiniti customers are willing to pay :thumbup:


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

K-A said:


> Isn't that the same thing.
> 
> If an Infiniti is leasing for the same as an Accord.... then people are willing to pay as much as an Accord, for example. Premium brands can market their cars as "luxury cars" all they want, but if they have to make it so that their deals are akin to dumpster diving to get into one, then they clearly aren't exuding that "Premium Brand" status in an utmost way, at least not when it comes to matching their quota needed of cars on the road.
> 
> Again, those who don't care, know that they're getting an incredible value because what goes into an Infiniti is much better than an Accord, and nothing wrong with that. I'm talking about the "status factor" of the brand itself, when they have to resort to these types of tricks to move units.


so unless its not expensive its not good? therefore if its expensive its better? :dunno:


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ending up picking up the '13 G37xS. Loving the color and the car. The 7AT is very smooth and the updated tech is nice. Family is going to love this car. It matches the AW X5 in the garage. Time to trade in the 550i and get a white E60. I will miss the 6MT in the 2008 though. That was a very fun car to flick through the corners.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

WannabeX5 said:


> Ending up picking up the '13 G37xS. Loving the color and the car. The 7AT is very smooth and the updated tech is nice. Family is going to love this car. It matches the AW X5 in the garage. Time to trade in the 550i and get a white E60. I will miss the 6MT in the 2008 though. That was a very fun car to flick through the corners.


Nice pickup. As "Auto Enthusiast" I appreciate seeing and reading about all cars! 
Let's hear about the driving impressions and let's see interior shots.

~Big Marcus


----------



## AzWildcatG (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry boyz, Infiniti rocks!

I love my first gen G sedan! The problem is, it's a gas pig! BUT, zero issues with this car. Still turns alot of heads with my 18' 7-spoke wheels off the coupe. 

I order my first BMW over the Q50 because:

1) I do not like purchasing a new design car in the first year. I feel that it may be buggy and the second year should have addressed problems. So, '13 328i is the second year of the F30 platform. 

2) I do not like the Q50 front end and body color choices. The head of Infiniti is a ex-Audi guy and he is making the Infiniti an Audi 2.0 by the look of the front ends and naming of the lines. But, Infiniti is and should always be RWD first!


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

TXSTYLE said:


> Nice pickup. As "Auto Enthusiast" I appreciate seeing and reading about all cars!
> Let's hear about the driving impressions and let's see interior shots.
> 
> ~Big Marcus


Overall, it is very similar to the 08 G I had. Interior is a little more nicely appointed but overall pretty similar. Dynamics are really good. I love the way the Gs drive. Comfortable, yet firm and very easy to flick around. Steering is heavy and provides tons of feedback (I love that.)

And I just love how easy they are to drive and own. No nit picky issues, just runs like new even after thousands of miles. They have a certain 'character' that wins me over every time. Just a lot of charisma. I think the Q50 is beautiful and will look into one once my lease is up. But the G will always be one of my favorite cars. Very rewarding to drive.


----------

